# Last Night's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Chicken, Corn and what I call Dragon Talons on the Akorn.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like some pretty good BBQ.
Color on that chicken is great.
What're the chiles stuffed with?

Poppers, turds, atomic buffalo turds I've heard of, but Dragon Talons is a new one.
I like it and see where ya got it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

the next morning you probably call them HOT turds -- literally


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Looks like some pretty good BBQ.
> Color on that chicken is great.
> What're the chiles stuffed with?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The Dragon Talon is a name I made up after seeing CharGrillers Raptor Talons on their site. I used bacon to cap mine and they used sausage. Basically an ABT with the point half exposed.
They are capped and cored jalapeno peppers, stuffed with cream cheese and a cocktail sausage


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Chicken looks SPOT ON!!! Love the whole meal!!!


----------

